# advice on choosing a plec.



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I've had to start over with cycling my tank because I couldn't get any decent fish.
Getting some at the end of the month now, going for tetras.


But I want to know which sort of plec (that most places would generally stock) is best its only a 2ft tank, I wont be getting one until a few weeks after adding the tetras.

I'd probably be getting it from a baby so I need to know how to tell the difference between these and common plecs so I make sure I am not mis sold. 



Also can you reccomend me a quiet air pump?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Remember that many L no. Plecs need a source of lignin from wood, so make sure you provide a piece of bogwood or driftwood if you buy a lignin-dependent species.

Of course there's hundreds of species of Plec, however you can narrow it down to smaller species from the _Hypancistrus, Peckoltia and Panaque_ genera. Obviously nothing larger than 8cm/3" should be considered.

Have a look at PlanetCatfish • the online home of aquarium catfishes


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Get an Otocinclus instead, don't grow large at all and constantly cleaning, whereas with a Plec the bigger they get the lazier they get


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

slakey said:


> Get an Otocinclus instead, don't grow large at all and constantly cleaning, whereas with a Plec the bigger they get the lazier they get


Otocinclus sp. are fairly delicate and aren't suitable for new aquariums, as is the case with the OP's tank which has just had to be re-cycled. I've never found Plecs to become more listless in their behaviour as they grow.


----------

